# IBS-C or Chronic Idiopathic Constipation? Help please!



## Dallas5209 (Jan 17, 2014)

I am a 21 year old male and have been suffering for just a little over a year now but I am not sure if I have IBS or something else! This basically started back in October of 2012 but just out of no where! I was having thin stools and started to not feel the urge to go to the bathroom. I have had a colonscopy which came out normal and have had a defecography and a bunch of other tests that all came back normal. I am at my wits end and my symptoms are that my lower abdomen area is ALWAYS distended even after I have a bowel movement, thats if i even have a successful bowel movement. I am always struggling to use the bathroom and my stool can be in pieces, flat, or very thin. I am always gassy and it seems like it is always happening on my left side (descending colon,sigmoid colon). I have never had these issues and am a fit person right now. I've tried 5htp, all the ibs medications like linzess and amitiza. I've tried magnesium and probiotics and miralax and fiber. The 5htp did help me for about 12 days but then wore off which was weird. I also have even taken muscle relaxers! I have tried a lot of stuff, the Muscle relaxer did give me a fully formed stool but it seemed like it stopped working after a few days. I always feel gurgling and bubbles on my left lower side and just on my left side. The only thing I am trying right now is just this probiotic I got called Garden of Life Primal defense ultra. Supposed to gradually increase to three pills a day but about to be on my third day and have only been on one. Not sure if they've been helping or not. But I need help, I really do. I am starting to think suicidal thoughts and Have NEVER EVER had these thoughts before. Its all because I cant use the bathroom! I dont want to use laxatives either. Someone please help me. Doctor is baffled and doesn't know what I have. I haven't been diagnosed with anything. It's all been trial and error. I am at my wits end.


----------



## William Hobba (Jan 17, 2014)

Mate if you are thinking suicidal thoughts its pretty dire.

You may not like laxatives but some are very safe.

I use Osmolax and it works great. You can take it long term - no problems.

I had symptoms very similar to yours just a couple of days ago. Took Osmolax at the max dosage. Last night it broke and a heap came out. Today even more came out and I am passing wind galore - its actually coming out rather than being in there and painful.

However I see you used Miralax which is similar to Osomolax so you probably need a bit more help.

A few years ago now Osmolax didn't work for me so I resorted to a Microenema. It got out some stuff in there that was stuck and as soon as it moved everything was OK. I would give it a go.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Dallas--so sorry for all your problems. it's all so hard, isn't it. but please try not to dwell on suicidal thoughts. if they persist, please please get a doctor's help...

hopefully the probiotic will help. usually they need a little while (it varies) to kick in.

also a low FODMAP diet can help a lot to reduce gas. you just want to avoid eating any constipating foods while on it--or any diet-- like dense, heavy breads and pasta. and yes often a high fiber diet just makes constipation worse. i've found i do best on a diet low in fiber.

Bill is right about some laxatives being very safe and worth a try. also the microenema idea is a good one. i've heard they are very effective.

have you been tested for SIBO--small intestinal bacterial overgrowth? SIBO definitely causes gas and/or makes it worse and can also cause constipation as well.

good luck to you.wishing you all the best. please do take good care of yourself.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Annie7, I agree absolutely about the diet (and thank you for your gracious posts).

My base diet is a low FODMAP but with heavy, dense starches removed. The only problem is the hunger. Starches fill us up which is why we crave them but starches cause gas which in turn causes constipation although I've never been able to find any medical explanation for this. High FODMAPs also cause constipation due to incomplete digestion of certain complex sugars. I've never found any scientific basis for this either but I know that a low FODMAP diet with the least starches results in less gas and a quicker evacuation. I guess I'm saying doctors can't help.

There's a lot of confusion here about food intolerance. A lot of people say they tolerate rice because there's no digestion gas, but rice, even brown rice, can be one of the most constipating foods for some people. Both wheat and rice can act like glue in the colon, another cause of constipation.

A think it's the feeling of helplessness that can lead to suicidal thoughts. More could be done here to promote natural healing and understanding your colon. A lot of people here complain of broken, floating or gassy stools. For people suffering from Leaky Gas, or just gas in general, the problem isn't so much pelvic floor dysfunction as one of long delay between bowel movements. Maybe gas blocks segments of stool or it could be that the gassy stool itself is difficult to evacuate, perhaps it's not firm enough for the peristaltic action to get a hold of. I really don't know why gas causes bowel motion delay - I just know that it does. The answer is to wait it out. Something else that needs defining: Doctors speak of the "feeling of incomplete evacuation". If you feel incomplete when you leave the toilet, then experience gas for the rest of the day, then it's not a feeling, it's actual.

This topic (complete evacuation) isn't discussed as often as it should be and it seems largely ignored by the board in general. This simple remedy could help to allay suicidal thoughts. The feeling of helplessness is gone and you feel more empowered to find solutions. The more willing you are to stay a bit longer in the toilet, the more complete your evacuation, then the better placed you are to interpret the signs your colon is telling you about your diet. But if you keep taking medications and using laxatives you'll miss all these signs.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Hey man, welcome to the board. I know this condition can be tough to deal, with but try to put it in perspective. What you have is annoying and uncomfortable, but the suicidal thoughts don't seem to me to be an appropriate response to chronic constipation or IBS-C. Have you talked to a mental health professional about this? Please do! Maybe there are other things going on in your life that are depressing you.

You can live successfully with IBS-C or CIC. I have had chronic idiopathic constipation or colonic inertia for over half of my life. It started when I was 15. Yes, it can be painful, embarrassing and disruptive to your life. But compare our situations to that of someone who has a painful and degenerative terminal illness.

I have found that many otherwise highly qualified gastroenterologists are at a loss to explain the kind of problems that we have. That leaves most of us to experiment and find relief on our own. You say that you don't want to take laxatives, but that may wind up being the solution. I finally resigned myself to that years ago. I have two bowel movements a week, both of which are induced by a stimulant laxative. That allows me to lead a relatively normal life. You just have to experiment a bit to learn what to take, how much, and when to take it to get the desired result at the desired time. The latest peer reviewed studies indicate that long term use of laxatives by people who actually need them is not harmful. Failing that, there are also surgical options. That is something that I am keeping open for the future if I get worse.

By the way, did you have a Sitzmark test done? That would reveal whether you have colonic inertia. You might be a candidate for partial removal of your colon.

Anyway, there are a lot of nice people on this board who are going through the same thing that you are. We can be very supportive. Feel free to unload on us. I always respond to private messages if there are topics that you don't think would be of interest to the group, or you want to know more about my own experiences.


----------



## William Hobba (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes indeed IBS is a total mystery to Gasto specialists. They know about it of course - but the cause - that's another matter.

When I was diagnosed with it over 40 years ago know the specialist they sent me to did a barium enema (its what they did in those days - now they do a colonoscopy) and noticed my bowl was distended. He said you have IBS. I asked my GP what IBS was - its basically your bowl is distended. The cause - shrug.

Its a bugger to live with.

But you know what helped me a lot - I had to see a psychiatrist about another matter that it turned out to be caused by my Psoriatic Arthritis, but that wasn't known at the time. Anyway we discussed IBS and he explained some of the very strange mind body connections associated with it that's part of the reason even now its a big mystery.

If you are having suicidal thoughts it might be of value having a chat to a psychiatrist. Mine sub-specialized in the psychiatric effects of physical conditions (in my case Psoratic Arthritis) and what I didn't really understand until I saw him, physical conditions that are caused or (much more likely) exacerbated by underlying psychiatric issues - but actually whats more common is the two interplay with each other.

For example, related to my Psoriatic Arthritis, he told me of a colleague that managed to cure some cases of Psoriasis just by hypnotherapy - he didn't do hypnotherapy himself, and the cure rate wasn't high - but it did cure some. Psoriasis is a real physical autoimmune disease and why you can cure it with hypnotherapy, even in some cases, is a mystery.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## futureyogi (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm 23 and I feel your pain. Before two months ago, I had never taken a laxative in my life. Now I have tried almost all of the common OTC ones with no relief. I am controlling my constipation with laxatives but not curing myself it seems? So annoying.

I'm being fatalistic but its hard not to be when its been so long...sigh.


----------



## Pint Size (Apr 11, 2012)

Dallas,
I've had chronic health problems on and off all my life and it can be PROFOUNDLY frustrating. One "interesting" thing I have learned, for lack of a better word, is more often than not, doctors do NOT have all the answers and I'm thinking more and more that we absolutely MUST do our own research and careful experimentation and observation. Many docs will appreciate this, many will not. No matter. It is what it is. Coming to this site was a smart, excellent idea. I've gotten some really good ideas from sites like this. Sometimes I will read about a new med, or a natural product, a food that caused a persona problem and suddenly I realized it might be an issue for me as well. I might try a routine someone else is doing, but tweak it slightly. It is time consuming, at times, difficult and often frustrating. We like to think of docs, especially specialists as having the answers. Well, shockingly, they just don't. They are helpful and are blessings , especially I. Emergency situations like when surgery is needed. Please seriously consider seeing a counselor, as having a chronic health problem is big time frustrating. Just go, until you feel stronger.

I have several health problems going right now and the IBS-C showed up again after being quiet for two years. So, I'm seeing my doc, who has helped very very little, am trying an esoteric nutritionist (keeping my mind open) and reading here for ideas. Wish it were easier, but, in the end, my research, observations, trial and errors....maybe a bit of help from my doc...gets me to where I need to go...remission.

Feel better soon!


----------

